# Recommended place for All In One PCs?



## Brian G Turner (Mar 31, 2015)

I used to like buying PCs at Dell - I could find a line that I liked, and then go through various minor customisation options, such as processor, RAM, graphics card, and hard drive.

Now when I go to the Dell website, there are barely any options - if at all - available. Which means my choices are limited to a few specific set ups, all of them including features I do not want, and no option to select one's I do want.

So the question is - where do I shop now?

I've not got huge needs, but I do want basic choices. And I am not going to try building my own.

Does anyone have any recommendations of where to shop online? I'm looking to prefer an All In One, but with no touchscreen and definitely no Windows 8!


----------



## Glitch (Mar 31, 2015)

If you want something without Windows 8 you may have to install it yourself.

I generally go for base units as it offers more flexibility. My current base it not connected to the same monitors I bought it with, which would have been an issue if it were an all in one unit.

The following seem to offer a range of options, but mostly Windows 8

http://store.hp.com/UKStore/Merch/List.aspx?sel=PCDT&ctrl=f&fc_form_aio=1

http://www.ebuyer.com/store/Computer/cat/All-In-One-PC

Edit : I see a few Windows 7 options on the ebuyer link


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 31, 2015)

All-in-one PCs are really laptops with keyboard separate and no built in UPS. Best feature of a Laptop. They are built down to price too to give max margin.

Lenovo laptop? 
Or
Separates. With all in one you are twice as likely to have failure leaving you with nothing. Separate screen or laptop. 

I'd want a UPS for a desktop if doing creative work. 

PCs are like TVs or DVD players now, commodity consumer items with no customisation.


----------

